# WB Oval stickers?



## ButchC (Oct 18, 2013)

I was in the shop earlier and saw my Outer Banks, NC vacation destination oval sticker on my toolbox and realized how cool this would look. I was messing around on cafepress.com and came up with this...

I thought about using the WB logo, but I didn't want to infringe on any copyrights or anything. I'd buy one.

[attachment=32955]

Butch


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 18, 2013)

Id buy at least one too. It would look cool for my toolboxes or something along those lines


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2013)

I have the mascot and logo copyrighted. A member asked before if they could use it and I said sure thing - just don't use it for profit and I am cool with it. Not that I have anything against making a profit because I surely do not. If you do make the stickers then please sell them here and/or locally at your cost and I am cool with that. I'm sure you have no intentions of profiting for yourself but I am sort of required to say that. 

Free advertising for us - we all win. 

Great idea.


----------



## RusDemka (Oct 18, 2013)

I would buy it ;)


----------



## ButchC (Oct 18, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I have the mascot and logo copyrighted. A member asked before if they could use it and I said sure thing - just don't use it for profit and I am cool with it. Not that I have anything against making a profit because I surely do not. If you do make the stickers then please sell them here and/or locally at your cost and I am cool with that. I'm sure you have no intentions of profiting for yourself but I am sort of required to say that.
> 
> Free advertising for us - we all win.
> 
> Great idea.



OK. I'm gonna look into it. I'm sure the one I "designed" :rotflmao3: will be cheaper than using the logo anyway, unless it were all black.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd buy a few, I like having a bunch on hand. Never know how many things I wanna sticker up....which is usually a lot.


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2013)

Do a search for Wrightsville Beach "WB" stickers and you'll find some already made you can repurpose.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Not a bad idea, but it says Wrightsville Beach on the bottom of em...I'd rather it say Woodbarter.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I have the mascot and logo copyrighted.



Is he holding snakewood? I always thought it was snakewood.


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 19, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I have the mascot and logo copyrighted.
> ...



I always thought it looked like flat sawn zebrawood.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2013)

I was going with colors too....zebra is much whiter. Maybe lacewood?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 20, 2013)

Why not make them with the real logo. Fundraiser like the caps. would invite much more attention. attention equals members. Members mean more wood for me to win in the next contest. :hookup:


----------



## ButchC (Oct 20, 2013)

SENC said:


> Do a search for Wrightsville Beach "WB" stickers and you'll find some already made you can repurpose.



Great idea! I never thought of trying to find one already made with WB.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 20, 2013)

That's a great idea Butch. Throw a couple in your box of wood you send me next week when I win it


----------



## ButchC (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a request in for a quote to print them as shown in my original post. If there are no hidden charges, the site said I could get 1000 for $80. I have a feeling there's going to be at least one hidden charge...to be continued.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll chip in for the costs if you need me to. Lemme know what you need....


----------

